# R8 V10 plus test drive time!



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

So I test drove the R8 Plus yesterday, had the car for 2 hrs driving both in town and on the motorway. The colour was the first thing to put me off the new car, too understated and probably better on a large saloon.
Noticed little tweeks to the 2013 car which included new rear badge, aluminium storks on the rear engine hatch , new lights front doesnt look different and rears the indicators now sweep across. Inside the only thing i noticed was the paddle shifts are new and the buttons to open the windows.
This car had ceramics which im used use but no mag ride, I was told it is stiffer than last years car but its still quite soft compared to mag ride off in my car.
The gearbox was seamless is its changes very fast and smooth but some people are saying uninvolving, driving the cars back to back the plus didnt seem that much faster but obviously smoother through the gears, a bit too perfect if you get my drift.
Would i buy one? Probably not, its like the upgrade apple did to the iphone 4 when they released the 4S.


----------



## Stevo291 (Jan 25, 2013)

My wife's uncle has one of these cars - not the Plus but still! amazing car!


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i heard one drive past the house i was working at a couple of days ago.sounded like a spaceship.nearly snapped my neck to see what it was


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

One of my neighbours owns one. I had a test in one on the track, awesome car.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm getting one for a weeks loan, whilst they sort out my new wheels - its part of a 'sorry' from the dealer for messing up my wheels in the first place.

Really looking forward to having the car, even more so having read this!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=lpB1yR9S ... pB1yR9Sz9Y

Does Sound amazing though. Turn up the volume! :?


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

missile said:


> One of my neighbours owns one. I had a test in one on the track, awesome car.


you mean an R8? 
plus models are brand new


----------

